# Mountain with cows



## Sylon (Feb 12, 2017)

This is my first post here.

Photography has been my hobby for about a year now, and i'd love to have some feedback on some of my personal work.


----------



## Ben1989 (Feb 12, 2017)

Great shot! What mountain is that? 

I'm interested to see what slightly more contrast and a slight gradient to the sky would look like. Maybe add a touch more warmth to the image too


----------



## Derrel (Feb 12, 2017)

Overall this is an interesting photo.


----------



## Sylon (Feb 12, 2017)

Ben1989 said:


> Great shot! What mountain is that?
> 
> I'm interested to see what slightly more contrast and a slight gradient to the sky would look like. Maybe add a touch more warmth to the image too



Thank you for your comment! This is mountain Taranaki in the north island of New Zealand.

I've added more contrast (+25) with the contrast slider in Lightroom. I'm not sure what kind of gradient you mean, but i've slightly reduced the exposure (-.3) of the sky with a gradient filter from the top. I've increased the temperature a bit as well.

Additionally i've added a slight vignette (-10) to draw more attention to the centre of the image.

I do think the image pops more with the added contrast, I think I like it better this way.



 




Derrel said:


> Overall this is an interesting photo.



Thank you! I'm glad you find it interesting.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 12, 2017)

Yes, your slightly edited second version does have a bit more "oomph!", but like most good edits, it is sublty done. So,so many people go wild with edits, and greatly exaggerate a few things, and in the process, often hurt the intent of the original image. I think what you'v done in this edited shot is good, but it looks just a tiny,tiny bit too dim in the mid-ground area, IMHO. maybe a .3 EV expoisure brightening?

I think what might help is to icnrease the clarity a teeny-tiny bit, and then take a dodging tool, and lighten up a few of the sunlighted patches on the green grass, to better simulate dappled light coming through high clouds. I'd try to make these subtle patches of lightening-up, not more than 15 to 20 percent tweaks.


----------



## Sylon (Feb 12, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Yes, your slightly edited second version does have a bit more "oomph!", but like most good edits, it is sublty done. So,so many people go wild with edits, and greatly exaggerate a few things, and in the process, often hurt the intent of the original image. I think what you'v done in this edited shot is good, but it looks just a tiny,tiny bit too dim in the mid-ground area, IMHO. maybe a .3 EV expoisure brightening?
> 
> I think what might help is to icnrease the clarity a teeny-tiny bit, and then take a dodging tool, and lighten up a few of the sunlighted patches on the green grass, to better simulate dappled light coming through high clouds. I'd try to make these subtle patches of lightening-up, not more than 15 to 20 percent tweaks.



Thanks for your advice!

I've brightened up the tree line which seemed dark indeed. Funny how I can oversee such things even though i've worked this image quite a bit now. So; 


I've added a bit of clarity until i started to notice a subtle effect of it (+8)
I've attempted to dodge the light falling on the grass
Brightened the mid-ground (tree line)
What do you think of the mid-ground area, better or overdone?


----------



## Derrel (Feb 12, 2017)

I think the mid-ground area now has MUCH more presence, and almost makes the mountains look like a Hollywood background painting! it is quite amazing what lightening up those md-ground trees has done to the image. Personally, I think this latest incarnation is quite good.


----------



## Sylon (Feb 12, 2017)

Ah the perks of shooting RAW. 
Anyway, thanks for your advice! I think i'm going to fine-tune the selection that brightened the trees to perfect it.

I might actually print this one.


----------



## alexis.alvarez (Feb 12, 2017)

Great shot, but the mountains don't look real -- might want to try dehazing a bit?


----------



## k5MOW (Feb 13, 2017)

I just love this shot. I just got back from Washington state and did some shooting at Mount Rainier. I got some shots similar to this but I love this one.


----------



## ngcheehan (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for sharing, it's beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Sylon (Feb 14, 2017)

alexis.alvarez said:


> Great shot, but the mountains don't look real -- might want to try dehazing a bit?



Thanks for your advice! I've selected the mountain with the brush tool and dehazed it (+45) and added some clarity (+38). Let me know what you think!







k5MOW said:


> I just love this shot. I just got back from Washington state and did some shooting at Mount Rainier. I got some shots similar to this but I love this one.



Thanks!



ngcheehan said:


> Thanks for sharing, it's beautiful


----------



## jaharris1001 (Feb 14, 2017)

a wonderful image indeed, my eye keeps getting drawn to the post at the bottom right, the image would benefit if that were cloned out  just a suggestion


----------



## Sylon (Feb 15, 2017)

I agree, though cloning it out might proof difficult. Ill post an update if I am successful


----------



## jaharris1001 (Feb 15, 2017)

Sylon said:


> I agree, though cloning it out might proof difficult. Ill post an update if I am successful




 

this took me about 2 minutes, had I taken my time you wouldn't be able to tell there was a post there to begin with  I only post this to point out these things can be done with a little practice


----------



## marc2242 (Feb 20, 2017)

Really nice photo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sylon (Feb 22, 2017)

jaharris1001 said:


> this took me about 2 minutes, had I taken my time you wouldn't be able to tell there was a post there to begin with  I only post this to point out these things can be done with a little practice



Here's my attempt, what do you think?




 



marc2242 said:


> Really nice photo. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## gnagel (Feb 22, 2017)

I like the image (especially the cloned one). For me, having the cows so close is what makes this photograph so interesting--make me feel like I'm standing right there with them.

Glenn


----------



## warwickkitty (Feb 22, 2017)

Really cool shot and I love the newest edit! I love the contrast of colors.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 22, 2017)

Yes, a good job on the most recent image with the fence post cloned out.


----------



## Sylon (Feb 22, 2017)

gnagel said:


> I like the image (especially the cloned one). For me, having the cows so close is what makes this photograph so interesting--make me feel like I'm standing right there with them.
> 
> Glenn





warwickkitty said:


> Really cool shot and I love the newest edit! I love the contrast of colors.





Derrel said:


> Yes, a good job on the most recent image with the fence post cloned out.



Thank you all for your compliments and feedback!


----------

